# Advice re moving to Singapore with 3 small children



## czorlutuna (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, my husband has an opportunity to re-locate to singapore, I have a 4 year old and 18 month old and one due in 5 weeks!! I am currently a full time mum, and have never visited Singapore although my husband has been there many times, I am looking to chat to someone else in my position to offer advice with regards to the local community, how easy it is to integrate/make friends etc. I am very outgoing and do have a positive attitude but there will be a lot of time when my hubsand will be travelling and I will be on my own with 3 small children in a foreigh country! Id love to hear both positive and negatives to help us with out decision, many thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

czorlutuna said:


> Hi, my husband has an opportunity to re-locate to singapore, I have a 4 year old and 18 month old and one due in 5 weeks!! I am currently a full time mum, and have never visited Singapore although my husband has been there many times, I am looking to chat to someone else in my position to offer advice with regards to the local community, how easy it is to integrate/make friends etc. I am very outgoing and do have a positive attitude but there will be a lot of time when my hubsand will be travelling and I will be on my own with 3 small children in a foreigh country! Id love to hear both positive and negatives to help us with out decision, many thanks


Do not fret, there are groups of expats, who organise their own gatherings and get togethers, including visits to the neighboring countries and such.

And Singapore is a safe place, and probably one of the most safest, and you will have no qualms learning the local trends and such.

Anyway, once you arrive here, a visit to the nearby supermarket will automatically get you loads of female friends, as a lot of expat moms are here as full time moms.

And welcome to Singapore :clap2::clap2:


----------



## bmk (Sep 7, 2009)

*hay there*

hi;

i hope that yo will be all right and your family also will be fit and fine 
any ways 
you asked you moved to Singapore or not 
i must say that you should move there after your pregnancy because sister i know that is really terrible situation and in such condition if you moved there without the support of your husband it will turn up to like hell
so i must stay that you wait and travel after some time 
GOD bless you 
if any help or support do reply me 

Take Care 
i wish that the new baby come along with a lot of beautifies and happiness to your family 
take good care of your self


----------

